# WAAAGGH! Es kommt eine Pre Order für die Standartversion..



## Wizkid (2. August 2008)

EA Mythic hats mal wieder geschafft im Vorfeld für Ärger zu sorgen.
Es kommt eine Pre Order für die Standartversion. Bei der hat man dann auch zwei Ingame Items", darf auch bei der Open Beta mitmachen,
und hat auch vorzeitigen Zugang vor dem Release.

Pre Order der Standardversion  

Dafür sollen die Pre Order CE-Käufer zusätzlich was neues bekommen.

Ich weiß jetzt schon was der zusätzliche Inhalt sein wird, der jetzt zusätzlich für die CE-Käufer kommt, um sie zu vertrösten:
Ein kleiner Zettel auf dem steht: "Ha Ha!" -unterstützt mit der akustischen Stimme von Nelson(Simpsons).

Sicherlich gibt es in der CE noch den anderen Kram, aber es geht hier halt ums Prinzip. Man macht nicht erst Versprechungen
und hält diese dann nicht ein. Sowas sorgt nur für ein negatives Image. Man denke mal an die CE von Lotro zurück.
Da war es ähnlich, weil nicht alles enthalten war, wie ursprünglich versprochen.
Dem Boss wurde beim Ansturm der Kritik der User so mulmig, daß er schnell den versprochenen Content nachliefern lies.

Nicht schlecht, EA schafft es mal wieder sein altes Image aufzupolieren. Jetzt komm mir nicht jemand mitas wäre Mythic! Am Ende hat sicherlich wieder EA seine Goldgierigen Finger im Spiel gehabt.
Ich hatte so sehr gehofft, daß die Ankündigung vom EA Boss wahr wäre, als er behauptete, daß sie versuchen würden, wieder ein positives Image zu bekommen(Gegenfrage:hatten sie je eins?).

Ich hatte sehr viel Hoffnung in dieses Spiel gelegt, aber wie krass man sich vor dem Release verarscht fühlt ist unglaublich.

Erst mal diese endlose Entwicklungszeit. 
Ich hoffe sehr, daß das Spiel nicht genauso unfertig rauskommt wie beispielsweise Tabula Rasa. 
Da konnte man auch tolle Ansätze sehen, aber selbst heute noch wirkt das Spiel nicht fertig und die versprochenen Features lassen weiter auf sich warten.

Ähnlich könnte es bei WAR werden. Das vorzeitige wegfallen von 4 Klassen sowie 4 Hauptstädte find ich schon krass. 
Klassen ok, weil die durch die Beta schlauer geworden sind, daß die nichts taugen. Aber die Städte? Letztendlich hat man nie andere Städte außer Altdorf und die Unvermeidliche zu sehen bekommen. 
Fragt man sich, ob die überhaupt fertig waren, wie sie immer so schön behaupten.

Dann diese Megabeweihreucherung ihres eigenes Spieles in Paris.
Ich weiß noch, wie sie stolz auf die Klassenvielfalt hingewiesen hatten und auf die "exclusive" CE Inhalte.
Wenn ich dann lese, daß die mit Ausreden kommen, man hätte besser zwischen den Zeilen lesen sollen und dies und jenes nie behauptet, man solle doch noch mal den Wortlaut betrachten, dann hat das schon betrügerisches Niveau.

siehe hier Wie rede ich mich raus

"2) When we put up the websites for the CE, we separated the CE from the CE Pre-order program on purpose. Nowhere in the CE Pre-order program does it say that *only* CE Pre-orders will get the HS and the OB. There's even a line that says "All pre-order customers will receive one of the following items..." It also says a number of times in the same section the words "pre-order customers" and not "CE pre-order customers." We weren't trying to be clever, cute, devious, etc. but to simply covey the basics of the program. Apparently we may have needed to be even clearer than I thought we were being."

xoxoxo Mark

Ich hab mittlerweile schon fast komplett die Lust auf WAR verloren. Ich bin ein riesiger Fan der Warhammer Welt. Sei es 40K, Fantasy oder Blood Bowl. 
Ich hab gehofft, daß da endlich mal was entsteht, was WoW was entgegensetzen kann. Aber langsam neige ich dazu doch wieder zu WoW zurückzukehren
und mir Lich King zu holen, weil ich mir sicher bin, daß da keine falschen Versprechen gemacht werden.
Denn was das Treffen von Aussagen angeht, die eingehalten werden, liegt Blizzard schon mal Meilenweit voraus.

Mal sehen, was da noch für Überraschungen eintreffen werden..


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. August 2008)

Erst mal abwarten was im Newsletter steht am Montag!


----------



## Diven (2. August 2008)

Zum Kauf einer solchen extra Pre Order Version wird keiner gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wacken22 (2. August 2008)

Hmm klingt alles sehr nachdenklich ... hat die CE denn mehr gekostet als die 49,99€ ? 

Wahrscheinlich waren die 4 Klassen zu overpowered dann is es schon verständlich das sie die weg lassen und wahrscheinlich haben sie dann vor die 4 Städte einfach mit Patches oder Addons ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nach zu bringen, was ja auch zum Teil nen Vorteil hat weil man derweil alles erkunden kann und mit den möglichen Patches bzw. Addons dann wieder was neues zu entdecken hat. 

Alles nur vermutungen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Diven (2. August 2008)

> In this case, what we want to do and what we will try our best to do is to make sure that if/when we bring back those classes and these cities (sorry for the if, don't read more into it, just being careful) that players will not have to buy them from us as part of a paid expansion but rather just part of the content updates that we did so well for DAoC.



also kosten soll das nachreichen *eigentlich* nichts..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (2. August 2008)

EA halt....


----------



## Shalor (2. August 2008)

War/bin auch mehr als enttäuscht. Bin am überlegen ob ich WAR nun doch nicht spielen soll, wenn die mich schon vor dem Release so abzocken wie siehts dann erst aus wenn das Spiel draussen ist?


----------



## gultis (2. August 2008)

also ich finds gut die CE kann ich mir als lehrling nicht leisten aber die 50 eu hirfür sind zu verkraften , in dem sinne war mir und auch vilen andren denen es finaziel nicht so gut geht von nutzen, auserdem ist der preis der CE weiterhin mehr als gerechtfertigt artworkbuch, comic miniatur ( die man einseln sicher für 17 - 20 eu kaufen könnt wens das gäbe , aber für euch gibts ja ebay) und und und , das einzige was mir wichtig ist ist der vorzeitige spiele einstieg und teilname an der beta um selbst noch was zu drehen ... ok ok dafür ises bissel spät . die anderen gimicks sind ja nun nicht so arg


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ähnlich könnte es bei WAR werden. Das vorzeitige wegfallen von 4 Klassen sowie 4 Hauptstädte find ich schon krass.
> Klassen ok, weil die durch die Beta schlauer geworden sind, daß die nichts taugen. Aber die Städte? Letztendlich hat man nie andere Städte außer Altdorf und die Unvermeidliche zu sehen bekommen.
> Fragt man sich, ob die überhaupt fertig waren, wie sie immer so schön behaupten.
> 
> ...



Wo steht bitte das die Städte wegfallen? Ich hab gelesen das sie beim Start nicht dabei sein werden, und das sie kostenlos nachgereicht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das besondere an der CE ist ja nicht die Pre Order Box, sonder der inhalt was die CE zur CE macht mit Comicbook, Artbook und en Mini Figuren. Die Pre Order bekommt man sozusagen nur als Geschenk da man dafür nicht extra zahlt. Also ich sehe es halb so schlimm das die normal vorbesteller auch PO bekommen. Einzige was mich stört das es dann beim HS vielleicht zu ner überschwemmung an Playern kommt, aber selbst das wird sich nach nem Tag gelegt haben wenn man aus den Gebieten raus ist, also eigentlich alles halb so schlimm. Und wärst du wirklich so ein Fan von Warhammer dann würdest du dich von sowas nicht abbringen lassen WAR zu spielen.

mfg
Ruin


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

ja aber irgendwie schon beschiss ich mein das sollte exclusiv sein also die po 
und es steht auf der verpackung ce pre order programm


----------



## Gias (2. August 2008)

Was ist jetzt mit Leuten die die Preorder von der CE bekommen haben aber die CE selbst nicht weils auf einmal keine mehr gab?
Gild dann das auch als Preorder für Standard?


----------



## Wacken22 (2. August 2008)

Noch ein paar fragen die mir offen bleiben :

Wenn ich mir diese Pre-order Version kaufe um die es hier geht hab ich dann ab dem Release einen fixen Zugang zum Spiel oder muss ich mir dann noch etwas nach kaufen ?

Wenn ich mir in der Open-beta Phase einen Charakter hoch spiele wird der dann ab dem Release noch vorhanden sein?

Lg (und danke für mögliche Antworten)


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

Wacken22 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir in der Open-beta Phase einen Charakter hoch spiele wird der dann ab dem Release noch vorhanden sein?
> 
> Lg (und danke für mögliche Antworten)



Nein, wie in jeder Beta ist das nicht der Fall, nur den Char den du in dem HS ( Head Start, also vorzeiter Start) hochspielst kannst du dann weiter spielen

mfg
Ruin


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

Les bitte ein bischen also wer nur eines von ce und pre order hat  sollte es möglicherweise abbestellen denn amazon und gamestop haben es verbockt! eigentlich sind ce und ce-po eine einheit 
um weiter zu spielen solltest du klarerweise das spiel haben
nein


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

Also ich habs mir auf http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374 durchgelesen und die ce hs zeit wird länger sein und wir bekommen etwas das der vertreter von ea noch nicht agen will
ausserdem becommen wir eine einladung und die nicht ce keine (wozu auch immer)
Edit: der Punkt:
7) In Europe, the plan is for the OB to invite the CE POs customers but the SE POs will not get a special invitation


----------



## Curentix (2. August 2008)

Wacken22 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir in der Open-beta Phase einen Charakter hoch spiele wird der dann ab dem Release noch vorhanden sein?



Du hast wünsche...


----------



## Neolus (2. August 2008)

Hm also was mich daran stört ist das es keine Limitierte Auflage ist. Ich finde schon das die Leute die sich die CE ergattert haben schon mehr belohnt werden sollten. Zum einen weil sie tiefer in die Tasche greifen und zum 2. weil sich die richtigen Fans vom Warhammer universum wohl die Version zugelegt haben. Diese werden dann schon enttäuscht durch sowas. Klar abbringen lasse ich mich davon nicht war zu spielen. 
Wie war das jetzt mit dem frühzeitigen Einstieg bei der Standartversion? Wenn diese auch enthalten ist wäre das schon sehr sehr schlecht da es nicht limiert ist und gleich am anfang auch 1000de die Startgebiete übervölkern werden. 
Hatte mich schon sehr drauf gefreut früher loslegen zu können um schonmal nen paar lvl zu machen bis die masse auf die server kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht auch bei diesem spiel läuft nicht alles rund, woran auch ich EA große schuld daran gebe! Und ich denke das ist auch berechtigt. Aber ich hoffe bzw denke das das spiel an sich schon besser sein wird als z.b. das total unfertige Aoc. Dort ist nur das startgebiet wirklich gut danach naja.... (Habs selbst gespielt und mir daher die meinung auch selbst erstellt)

Meine Meinung ...Publisher machen die Spiele kaputt da sie nur geld sehen und die Entwickler sehen darin viel mehr. Und warhammer hatte wesentlich kürzere entwicklungszeit als viele andere mmos.


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

liest du auch mal andere beiträge?
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374 da steht alles
und hs time bei ce mehr
wir bekommen eh mehr (schau mal was die CE enthält)
und wir kriegen noch was was vorher nicht dabei gewesen wäre 
(dieser beitrag wäre unnötig gewesen hättest du meinen gelesen)


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

So, ich hab mir den Beitrag von Mark auch durchgelesen und ich weiß nicht genau ob das der Thread Ersteller auch ganz getan hat



> 8. In terms of the whole "OMG, I wouldn't have bought the CE if I could get the HS/OB time with the regular PO" thing. If that's how you feel, no problem at all. Cancel your CE then and pre-order the regular game. If all the special items, librams, quests, heads, art book, graphic novel and miniature aren't worth the difference in price, either cancel your order or don't pre-order the CE (if you can still find a copy). Our CE has more useful in-game goodness than any other MMORPG. And the fact that the CE contains a very special miniature (that will not be reissued by GW and/or EA) along with all the other stuff, makes it, in our opinion, the best CE of any MMORPG to date. The fact that it is essentially sold out in NA and almost there in Europe this far before launch means that the players agree. And yes, the items/quests/etc. that are listed in the CE section of our website (as opposed to the Pre-Order Program) part of the webwite, will still only be for the CE and not the SE.



Also fuer mich schaut das so aus das die CE Vorbesteller ersten nen längeren HS haben. Außerdem is die CE wie gesagt auch mehr als die PO, wie man im post oben sieht. Also ich werd bei der CE sicher bleiben. Und ich denke das das mit der SE PO jetzt nur ein Ausweg ist da Amazon zB das total versemmelt hat mit den POs. Also das sich jeder ne PO geholt hat und die CE wieder abbestellt. Ist eben meine Theorie

mfg
Ruin


----------



## beLow (2. August 2008)

schon wieder so nen mimimimi thread... wo du nur immer alle her kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hesdajin (2. August 2008)

Das Ding nannte sich  "Vorbesteller Box zur Collectors Edition". Was wollt ihr noch? Soll man draufschreiben "Vorbesteller Box zur Collectors Edition und nur zu der weil es niemals eine Vorbesteller Box zur normalen Version geben wird"?

Die Leute die die CE geholt haben WERDEN doch belohnt - mit dem Inhalt der CE und einem noch nicht bekannten Bonus (obs ein Gegenstand wird oder anderes ist noch nicht bekannt.
Dazu wird der Headstart vor Release länger sein als bei den Besitzern der Standard PO.

Der Sinn einer Pre-Order ist das Endprodukt zu verkaufen und nicht einen haufen leerer DVD-Hüllen mit einem Zettel drin.
Wer sich die PO nur wegen den Inhalten der PO (bzw. der Open Beta) und nicht wegen den Inhalten der CE geholt hat ist doch selber schuld.


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2008)

Für alle die glauben die CE wäre nun rausgeworfenes Geld :

1. Der vorzeitige Spielstart wird für CE Vorbesteller immernoch als erstes stattfinden. Mann kann in etwa damit rechnen, dass CE Vorbesteller 5 Tage und Normal PO 3 Tage vorzeitigen spielstart haben !

2. Die Beta war für die wenigsten CE Vorbesteller der Grund gewesen die CE zu kaufen. Für mich zumindest, denn ich bin bereits seit einiger Zeit in der Beta und kann man den Gerüchten glauben dauert die PO Beta nicht länger als 10 Tage.

3. Der eigentliche Grund für den Kauf der CE sind die extras. Allein die TT-Figur kostet etwa 15-20€, dazu kommen noch Mauspad, Artbook und der ganze kram. CE ist für Fans gedacht und daher immernoch ihr Geld wert.

4. Wer weiss, was das neue Extra für die CE dann ist, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es schon recht ordentlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls ist es für mich nichts dramatisches, dass Normale Vorbesteller nun auch in die PO kommen. Je mehr umso lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da isses nun fast doch wieder eine Public-Beta !


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

@ruin und hesdajin (oder wie auch immer der name richtig ist) hab ich das nicht alles grad gesagt bzw geschrieben?


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> @ruin und hesdajin (oder wie auch immer der name richtig ist) hab ich das nicht alles grad gesagt bzw geschrieben?



hab deinen letzten Post wohl übersehen weil ich da grad meinen geschrieben habe


----------



## diesirea (2. August 2008)

das is der totale b eschiss ich zahl doch nich 70 euro für ein spiel was dann eh alle haben können ich verdiene nicht sehr viel und wollte wenigstens einmal anderen einen schrit voraus sein 

find ich kacke   stelle miene CE bei ebay rein dann kann ich mir das spiel normal holen antesten und dann noch was zum auf rüsten für den pc

ich könnte kotzen


----------



## Hesdajin (2. August 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> @ruin und hesdajin (oder wie auch immer der name richtig ist) hab ich das nicht alles grad gesagt bzw geschrieben?



Konnte ich aus deinen 4 Posts nicht wirklich herauslesen, sorry.
Lieber mal alles in einem zusammenfassen als zerhackt in 4.


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> hab deinen letzten Post wohl übersehen weil ich da grad meinen geschrieben habe




Ich hab 2 gemacht...


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> das is der totale b eschiss ich zahl doch nich 70 euro für ein spiel was dann eh alle haben können ich verdiene nicht sehr viel und wollte wenigstens einmal anderen einen schrit voraus sein
> 
> find ich kacke stelle miene CE bei ebay rein dann kann ich mir das spiel normal holen antesten und dann noch was zum auf rüsten für den pc
> 
> ich könnte kotzen




dann machs halt net mit der ce hat man um 30 euro mehr extra titel (ich weis nicht wies um das gerücht mim haus steht) ...
ausserdem wurde noch was versprochen da die po jezz normal verkauft wird


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2008)

Wer sich die CE nur wegen PO und vorzeitigem Spielstart geholt hat, hat sie eh nicht verdient und auch nicht den Sinn einer CE verstanden !!


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> das is der totale b eschiss ich zahl doch nich 70 euro für ein spiel was dann eh alle haben können ich verdiene nicht sehr viel und wollte wenigstens einmal anderen einen schrit voraus sein
> 
> find ich kacke   stelle miene CE bei ebay rein dann kann ich mir das spiel normal holen antesten und dann noch was zum auf rüsten für den pc
> 
> ich könnte kotzen



Warum sollten nich alle das Spiel haben koennen? Sollte es nur fuer CE Leute sein oder was? So wie du das schreibst koennte man das so denken. Außerdem bist du den anderen vorraus, aber ich habe jetzt keine Lust das nochmal zu erläutern, da es bereits 3mal oder mehr gesagt wurde was die CE Leute mehr bekommen!

mfg 
Ruin


----------



## HGVermillion (2. August 2008)

Eben, eine CE kauft man sich wegen dem Spiel für 50€ und die ganzen Zusätze die dabei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und weil man davon überzeugt ist. Wer nur wegen der PO eine CE kauft kann ja die CE PO wieder abbestellen.


----------



## Mymythos (2. August 2008)

> 1. Der vorzeitige Spielstart wird für CE Vorbesteller immernoch als erstes stattfinden. Mann kann in etwa damit rechnen, dass CE Vorbesteller 5 Tage und Normal PO 3 Tage vorzeitigen spielstart haben !



könnte sein, aber sicherlich ist das ein geschickter Schachzug wenn das so komen wird. Denn nicht nur finanziell bringt das Vorteile. So hat man auch einen Release in mehreren "Wellen"...Clever, clever..


----------



## For-Free (2. August 2008)

Ich muss auch mal sagen, selber Schuld wer sich eine CE Box nur wegen der Beta kauft. Zustätzlich ist es sogar nur eine beta was heißt, ich kann meinen Charakter nicht mitnehmen.
Man kauft sich die CE wegen den ganzen Schnick-Schnack der dabei ist. Wer es aus anderen gründen tut, hat leider keine Ahnung oder ist nur "Geil auf die Beta".

Ich für meinen tweil habe keine CE oder PO oder sonstiges bestellt. Weil ich nichts davon brauche. Natürlich ist die CE schon sehr nett, die Miniaturen auch locker verkaufbar. Aber ich war nie der Fan von dem ganzen Klimbimsel der dabei ist.

Und was heißt hier Verarscht? Nur weil anderen Leuten die Chance gegeben wird in einer Beta zu spielen? EA ist halt nicht dumm. Anstatt eine Public-Open-Beta zu machen um ihre Serverstärke zu testen, machen die eine Open-PO-beta. Da sich viele nun die ganzen PO´s kaufen werden, haben sie fast den gleichen effekt. Von daher, schlau gemacht. Aber mit dem verarschen will ich immernoch nicht verstehen, außer die Inhalte gab es doch nie weitere Informationen zu anderen Boxen oder sonstigem. Soll man jetzt bei jeder Cs dazu schreiben "Achtung kann sein das noch eine andere Box kommt...bitte kauft die CS nichtmehr". So ein quatsch, wer hier rumheult das er ne CS hat, soll die abbestellen und sie anderen überlassen die wissen was sie da kaufen!


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

Genau


----------



## Markujordo (2. August 2008)

Wie ist das jetzt? Was hat es alles im normalen Spiel?


----------



## Qulhata (2. August 2008)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Das Ding nannte sich  "Vorbesteller Box zur Collectors Edition". Was wollt ihr noch? Soll man draufschreiben "Vorbesteller Box zur Collectors Edition und nur zu der weil es niemals eine Vorbesteller Box zur normalen Version geben wird"?
> 
> Die Leute die die CE geholt haben WERDEN doch belohnt - mit dem Inhalt der CE und einem noch nicht bekannten Bonus (obs ein Gegenstand wird oder anderes ist noch nicht bekannt.
> Dazu wird der Headstart vor Release länger sein als bei den Besitzern der Standard PO.
> ...




Genau der Meinung bin ich auch.
Ich hab mir die Ce nurgeholt weil ich schon seit 8 jahren das Tabel Top spiele. Und die Ce is noch mal nen kleiner Bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jodu (2. August 2008)

hmm also ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, das EA/Mythic die o.g. Übervölkerung der Startgebiete dadurch vermindern wollen, indem sie die spielerin mehreren wellen auf die Welt loslassen, was ja eigentlich ganz klug ist^^...ich könnte mir vorstellen das zuerst die besitzer der CE (also die, mit dem artbook etc.) vielleicht 5 tage vor release spielen können, die besitzer der "neuen" Pre-Order vielleicht 3 Tage vorher und die Leute, die die normale Version bestellen bzw am release tag kaufen dann auch ab dann spielen können..
Um jetzt aber auch einige Leute dazu zu motivieren, diese "neue" preorder zu kaufen, muss man ihnen natürlich auch irgendwelche Boni bieten, denn ich glaube es sind nicht viele Leute bereit 10-15&#8364; nur für ~3tage eher spielen ausgeben, daher sind ebenfalls besondere items wie in der CE enthalten...
Klar ist das jetzt ärgerlich für die Besteller der teuren CE aber ich denke da wird noch etwas nachgereicht werden, was das vielleicht doch noch ausgleicht...
Ich will Mythic und schon gar nicht EA irgendwie in Schutz nehmen, da ja besonders EA bekannt dafür ist, sehr profitgeil zu sein aber diese Aktion scheint durchaus auf den Komfort der Spieler zu zielen, denn irgendwann macht es wirklich keinen spaß mehr mit 30 leuten um den spawnpunkt eines mobs zu tanzen nur um dann evtl einen drop zu bekommen, von denen man noch 20 stück braucht....
ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


so far

edit: aah da war mymythos doch etwas schneller..mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja aber genau das ist der punkt^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. August 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> könnte sein, aber sicherlich ist das ein geschickter Schachzug wenn das so komen wird. Denn nicht nur finanziell bringt das Vorteile. So hat man auch einen Release in mehreren "Wellen"...Clever, clever..



wo du recht hast... damit werden die server nicht so hoch belastet am releasedatum und sie ersparen sich eine Menge ärger.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

Jodu schrieb:


> Klar ist das jetzt ärgerlich für die Besteller der teuren CE aber ich denke da wird noch etwas nachgereicht werden, was das vielleicht doch noch ausgleicht...



Wennst ein paar Posts vorher liest wirst feststellen das Mark es auch gesagt hat das die CE Vorbesteller noch etwas besonderes bekommen, was ist allerdings nicht bekannt

mfg
Ruin


----------



## (-Ragman-) (2. August 2008)

Diven schrieb:


> Zum Kauf einer solchen extra Pre Order Version wird keiner gezwungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das weiß jeder,solche Aussagen kannst Du dir in Zukunft sparen.Du hast den Inhalt des Threads nicht begriffen.


----------



## Moronic (2. August 2008)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Erst mal diese endlose Entwicklungszeit...
> 
> Ähnlich könnte es bei WAR werden. Das vorzeitige wegfallen von 4 Klassen sowie 4 Hauptstädte find ich schon krass.
> Klassen ok, weil die durch die Beta schlauer geworden sind, daß die nichts taugen. Aber die Städte? Letztendlich hat man nie andere Städte außer Altdorf und die Unvermeidliche zu sehen bekommen.
> Fragt man sich, ob die überhaupt fertig waren, wie sie immer so schön behaupten.



Du beschwerst dich über die endlose Entwicklungszeit und heulst gleichzeitig über den Wegfall von "unwichtigen" Inhalten.

Du musst dich schon entscheiden. 

Ein neues Produkt (völlig egal ob Computerspiel, Auto oder Kosmetikartikel) zu entwickeln benötigt Zeit und es ist immer so das bestimmte Ideen zwar gut klingen, aber aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen wieder verworfen werden.
Bei WAR ist es nunmal so das die entfernten Klassen den anderen zu sehr ähnelten und sie deshalb erstmal auf Eis liegen. Und bei den Städten verhält es sich so dass die Städte zu aufwändig sind und die Entwickler nunmal keine 4 toten Städte im Spiel haben wollen, was ich sehr befürworte. 

Oder ums dir bildlich zu erklären, schau dir WoW an. Du hast 9 Städte, davon sind 6 komplett überflüssig weil sich alle in IF, OG und Shat aufhalten.


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Wennst ein paar Posts vorher liest wirst feststellen das Mark es auch gesagt hat das die CE Vorbesteller noch etwas besonderes bekommen, was ist allerdings nicht bekannt
> 
> mfg
> Ruin



Ich hoff auf eine signierte Sonnenbrille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (2. August 2008)

Ich hab mir die ganz normale Version von WAR bestellt und gut ist. Hab keinen Bock auf diesen komplizierten Kram. 
Fakt ist:
Die Pre Order für 10€ durfte eigentlich niemals verkauft werden, sondern nur mit der CE geliefert werden.
Also hätte man nur die CE bestellen dürfen ohne das die Pre order irgendwo jemals zum bestellen aufgetaucht wäre.

Wer das jetzt doch seperat gekauft hat, der hat Pech gehabt.  

Pre order für die Standartversion? Erstmal warten bis das offiziel bestätigt wird. Wer sich dann trotzdem eine bestellen möchte, der kann das gerne tun. ich werde es nicht tun, weil es da ja auch wieder zu Problemen führen könnte. Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht ob mir das Spiel überhaupt gefallen wird, obwohl ich denke das es mir gefallen wird. Ich werde meine normale Standartversion auf jedenfall jetzt nicht abbestellen und darauf warten, dass eine Pre Order für die standartversion raus kommt. Nachher gibt es vielleicht gar keine. Aber diese ganzen Versionen zu produzieren kostet auch ne menge Geld und wenn den Leuten das Spiel dann nicht gefällt haben sich die hersteller in Unkosten gestürzt und das ist es doch nicht wet oder?


----------



## Maegnar (2. August 2008)

Also ich weiß wirklich nich was sich der herr TE hier so aufregt!
Die 4 Klassen die weggefallen sind, sind nur weg, weil sie eben keine Klassenvielfalt bieten! Die 4 fehlenden klassen unterscheiden sich fast garnicht (quasi nur im Aussehn) von anderen klassen, was sie überfüssig macht!

Die Städte die kostenlos nach gepatcht werden, stören auch nich wirklich, da eh 95% aller Spieler bis zu dem nachpatch zeitpunkt den "Endconect" nicht erreichen werden. Und mit ein paar lvl 20-30 Spieler, braucht man ja auch nich wirklich versuchen ne Stadt zu übernehmen...
Und ja die Städte sind fertig, die 4 fehlenden Städte sind auf den stand einer WoW Stadt (also NPC usw sind da, allerdings fürs PvP/RvR noch nicht zu gebrauchen)

Zu deiner CE kann ich nich viel sagen, hab mir erst garkeine gekauft, war ja schließlich keine Pflicht...!


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2008)

Was heisst hier endlos lange Entwicklungszeit ?

WAR ist seit 3,5 Jahren in der Entwicklung.
Zum Vergleich WoW hatte eine doppelt so lange Entwicklungszeit und jedes andere MMO hatte auch deutlich mehr Entwicklungszeit als WAR.

Mythic hat es beim Hype verbockt, denn sie haben die Hype-Lawine zu früh ins Rollen gebracht. Ansonsten kann man vor dem was sie in 3,5 Jahren erreicht haben nur seinen Hut ziehen. Viele andere MMO´s konnten nach so einer Zeit noch keine Beta vorweisen, sondern befanden sich höchstens in einer frühen Alpha.


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

ich finds gut dass es noch etwas braucht gut ding will weile haben
und das mit der pre order: wir bekommen ja dann noch was extra und es ist ja eh so viel dabei bei der ce
ach und das mit der S-PO ist bestätigt schau mal auf http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374
wenn du dann noch meinst es is noch nicht klar dan rutsch mir doch den buckel runter es is ja nur ein spiel


----------



## Kranak90 (2. August 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> ach und das mit der S-PO ist bestätigt schau mal auf http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374
> wenn du dann noch meinst es is noch nicht klar dan rutsch mir doch den buckel runter es is ja nur ein spiel



404 Not found -.- tolle bestätigung


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> 404 Not found -.- tolle bestätigung



Ich bin mir sicher er meinte diesen Link : http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

ja den meinte ich is irgendwas falsch gelaufen naja sry aber der link von ruin funzt


----------



## Nightfiredemon (2. August 2008)

aaalso: 

Quote:
Originally Posted by kermitthefrog3 
Hold on? Eu players who Pre-order the Standard Edition WONT get into the OB and Headstart?

They will get into the HS but not a guaranteed slot in the OB as far as I know.

Mark

das heisst wer sich hier in europa die normale PO holt bekommt den HS aber keinen fixen platz in der Beta, die CE PO besitzer bekommen jedoch einen fixen platz


----------



## Maegnar (2. August 2008)

Aso, und welches MMO is den bitte zum releas fertig?
Sind hier WoW spieler der ersten tage? Dann dürftet ihr euch auch erinnern das MC auch nachgepatcht worden is usw...
AoC soll auch versprochener inhalt fehlen, nur das hier das nie angekündigt wurde, sondern das die spieler dan auf einma gemerkt haben "ups da fehlt aber was"!

Umso besser finde ich da W.A.R. sie lassen ihre zukünftigen kunden nich so im dunkeln, sondern sagen was fakt is!


Und was Stancer in hinsicht der Entwicklungszeit geschrieben hat stimmt auch!
Wie war das mit Diablo3 noch gleich, sie entwickel schon 3 oda wars sogar 4?! jahre, und mindestens eins folgt noch...
Dazu is es Blizzard also wird das ganze ncoh um ein halbes bis ganzes Jahr verschoben, bis sie dan endlich nen buggy game auf den makt bringen und es an den Kunden testen...


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

Maegnar schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Diablo3 noch gleich, sie entwickel schon 3 oda wars sogar 4?! jahre, und mindestens eins folgt noch...



Zu Diablo3 ist aber noch zu sagen das Blizzard darauf nicht bemüht war das fertig zu stellen die letzten Jahre, da haben sie sich stark auf WoW konzentriert und deshalb haben nicht so viele Mitarbeiter an Diablo3 gearbeitet, was die bisherige Entwicklungszeit erklärt


----------



## Arben (2. August 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl das keiner der CE Besteller hier ein echter Warhammer Fan is, nein, nichtmal das TT kennt.
Eigentlich wollen hier alle nur in die Beta und den HS, auf die sonstigen Dinge aus der CE, eben jene, die eine CE ausmachen, wird gänzlich gepfiffen.

Comicbook? PAH, ich will nur Beta und HS.
Artbook? Is mir doch sch***egal.
Limitierte TT Zinnfigur? Son Müll, die is ja weder zusammengebaut noch angemalt. Ab nach ebay mit dem Dreck.

Schon traurig, da tut mir jeder TTspieler leid, der keine CE bekommen hat.


----------



## Maegnar (2. August 2008)

Japp sieht echt so aus... haste ma nen Bild der Figur?
Spiele zwar "nur" die 40k wersion des TT aber es interessiert mich trozdem ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (2. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher er meinte diesen Link : http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374



danke für den funktionierenden Link. Gleich mal lesen^^


----------



## Ilunadin (2. August 2008)

Genau diese Raktion hatte ich als sie mir den Spalta nahmen...und die Hauptstädte...und....


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das keiner der CE Besteller hier ein echter Warhammer Fan is, nein, nichtmal das TT kennt.
> Eigentlich wollen hier alle nur in die Beta und den HS, auf die sonstigen Dinge aus der CE, eben jene, die eine CE ausmachen, wird gänzlich gepfiffen.
> 
> Comicbook? PAH, ich will nur Beta und HS.
> ...



Also ich freu mich tierisch auf die Figur, ich werd beim zusammenbauen und anmalen mindestens genauso Spass haben, wie wenn ich WAR zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

ich auch obwohl ich nicht so ein hardcore tt zocker bin find ichs schon cool und wieso muss man bitte das tt kennen um das spiel zu mögen?


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> ich auch obwohl ich nicht so ein hardcore tt zocker bin find ichs schon cool und wieso muss man bitte das tt kennen um das spiel zu mögen?



Man muss es nicht kennen, um es zu mögen, aber wer es kennt hat mehr Spass...achja ich bin auch nicht so ein hardcore Zocker, aber ich bastel und bemal sehr gerne solche besonderen Figuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (2. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das keiner der CE Besteller hier ein echter Warhammer Fan is, nein, nichtmal das TT kennt.
> Eigentlich wollen hier alle nur in die Beta und den HS, auf die sonstigen Dinge aus der CE, eben jene, die eine CE ausmachen, wird gänzlich gepfiffen.
> 
> Comicbook? PAH, ich will nur Beta und HS.
> ...



Stimmt, ich kenn das TT nicht, aber is man deshalb gleich kein Warhammer Fan? Es gibt sicher einige die die CE nur wegen HS und Beta bestellt haben, ja, aber das kannst du nicht verallgemeinern. Ich zB spiel statt dem TT, das Pen and Paper, und liebe das Warhammer Universum genau so. Und ich mag es nicht wenn man mich mit anderen in ne andere Schublade steckt ohne nachzudenken


----------



## duffz (2. August 2008)

Maegnar schrieb:


> Aso, und welches MMO is den bitte zum releas fertig?
> Sind hier WoW spieler der ersten tage? Dann dürftet ihr euch auch erinnern das MC auch nachgepatcht worden is usw...



Ja, bei WOW gab die ersten Wochen noch nicht einmal Schiffe die zwischen den Kontinenten hin und her gefahren sind. Erinnert sich noch wer an den guten alten Captain Placeholder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei mir gerade einfällt, das auch das Housing noch vor dem ersten AddOn kommen soll... 
Oh.. es kommt ja schon das zweite!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wie war das nochmal mit den Heldenklassen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Pre order für die Standartversion? Erstmal warten bis das offiziel bestätigt wird.


Informationen kommen am Montag:

http://www.warhammeronline.com/preorder/


----------



## Maegnar (2. August 2008)

japp, und nun 4 jahre später haben se 10 millionen kunden...
Also nen besseren start legt W.A.R. auf alle fälle hin ;-)


----------



## Arben (2. August 2008)

Schuhe die einem nicht passen, lieber Ruin, sollte man sich auch nicht anziehen, das kann weh tun.


----------



## Noriana (2. August 2008)

Am 4. August kann man also vorbestellen. Hoffe mal, dass Amazon seine Lager gut gefüllt hat und es nicht so abläuft wie so häufig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (2. August 2008)

och leute, niemand muss hier beweisen dass er der größte fan is....


----------



## Arben (2. August 2008)

Hat auch keiner gesagt, es geht mir einfach gegen den Strich das die CE besteller rumjammern, nur weil nicht CEbesteller das selbe exklusive Geschenk bekommen...

Das ist in meinen Augen nicht Unfair, und soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird auch niemand benachteiligt oder erhält etwas nicht.

Nur sind die CEvorbesteller nicht mehr so "exklusiv", sehen sich nun also hintergangen... Ich halte HS und OB einfach nicht für CE Inhalte, sondern eben das Artbook etc. und das erhält sons niemand.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Lieber Threadersteller!

Ich versteh, ganze ehrlich, nicht, warum du dich so aufregst. 

- Hat dich IRGENDJEMAND dazu gezwungen, die PO + CE zu kaufen? 
- Hat IRGENDJEMAND gesagt, dass du deine BonusItems nicht bekommst?

Beide Male nein? Dann würde mich interessieren, was dein Problem ist. Obwohl ich es natürlich jetzt schon weiss. Du bist sauer, weil du nicht mit den CE - Items herumrennen kannst, und dir denkst "Muaha, ich sehe so Elite aus damit, und ihr habt die alle nicht!" Was du tragen willst sind nicht die Items, sondern das Preisschild der Collectors Edition wenn du ehrlich bist.

In der CE sind abgesehn von den Bonusitems (Die Spielerisch eigentlich vollkommen Sinnlos sind) auch noch andere Sachen: Das Artbook, Das Comic, die Zinnfigur (Für die einige Tabletop - Fans Unsummen bezahlen würden), das Mauspad, usw. Wenn das alles "nichts" ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr. Wenns dir nur um ein paar Sinnlositems und die Beta ging als du die CE gekauft hast, dann hast du dich nur selbst reingelegt.



> Man macht nicht erst Versprechungen
> und hält diese dann nicht ein.



Niemand hat dir den heiligen Schwur geleistet, dass diese Items auf jeden Fall, und only für die CE exklusiv sind. Wenn du dich hintergangen fühlst, dann hau das Spiel in die Ecke, oder verkaufs mir...dieses Angebot ist ernst gemeint, Nachricht über das Buffed Nachrichtensystem an mich, und dann können wir uns die Details ausmachen.



> ch hatte sehr viel Hoffnung in dieses Spiel gelegt, aber wie krass man sich vor dem Release verarscht fühlt ist unglaublich.



"Man" fühlt sich eher nicht bis gar nicht verarscht...das ist dein persönlicher Groll, dass du eben nicht als der exklusive CE - Besitzer schon von weitem mit Bonusitems leuchtest. Denk mal an die nicht CE Besitzer...die könnten auch sagen wir fühlen uns verarscht, nur weil wir nicht schnell genug die CE gekauft haben.

Was die "Endlose Entwicklungszeit" betrifft: WoW hat um...fast ein Jahr länger gedauert bis es Released wurde, und das bei einer wesentlich einfacheren Engine.
Ausserdem schickst du dich mit diesem Zitat sowieso selbst ins Argumentative K.O.



> Erst mal diese endlose Entwicklungszeit.
> Ich hoffe sehr, daß das Spiel nicht genauso unfertig rauskommt wie beispielsweise Tabula Rasa.



Zum mitmeisseln...du willst das Spiel am besten vorgestern schon haben, und forderst im gleichen Atemzug eine hervorragende Qualitätskontrolle, Content der sich gut anfühlt, wenig Bugs, etc.? Passt irgendwie nicht gut zusammen oder?

Das Wegfallen der Städte und der Klassen wurde beides erklärt. Zu deiner werten Information, es gab sehr wohl Screenshots aus den Dunkelelfen, Ork und Hochelfenhauptstädten, also stell hier nicht irgendwelche "Verdachtsmomente" in den Raum, ohne diese näher begründen zu können.



> Dann diese Megabeweihreucherung ihres eigenes Spieles in Paris.
> Ich weiß noch, wie sie stolz auf die Klassenvielfalt hingewiesen hatten und auf die "exclusive" CE Inhalte.



"Schaut euch das an! Wir haben einen neuen Kontinent integriert, auch wenn er grafisch genauso aussieht wie WInterspring! OMFG, in WoW gibts jetzt neue Heroicmarken! Ein ganzer neuer Beruf! (Hier folgt ein 2 Seiten Bericht über etwas, was man mit 3 Sätzen hätte beschreiben können) Yeah! Wir haben jetzt eine Fliegende Hauptstadt integriert, seht euch die 2000 Screens dazu an! EXKLUSIVE BETAVIDEOS, jetzt zum Download!!!zomfgeinself11!"

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass Mythic und EA nicht die einzigen Firmen sind, die ihre eigenen Produkte bewerben? Oder diese böse Werbung für den BMW X5....XDrivesystem, und wie geil der immer auf Sonnendurchglühten Strassen und unter Wasserfällen durchfährt...nur dass man nach ner Weile einen Fusskramof bekommt, weil das Gaspedal so leichtgängig ist, das sagen sie natürlich nicht, diese Heuchler! ^^ (Zur Erklärung, mein Vater hat das DIng als Dienstwagen, deshalb weiss ein armer Student wie ich wie sich das Ding fährt *g*)

Was die "Ausrede" betrifft...genauso wurde es angekündigt: All pre-order customers will receive one of the following items..."
Wo bitte wurde gesagt, dass es POs nur für CEs gibt?



> Ich hab mittlerweile schon fast komplett die Lust auf WAR verloren (...) ch hab gehofft, daß da endlich mal was entsteht, was WoW was entgegensetzen kann (...) weil ich mir sicher bin, daß da keine falschen Versprechen gemacht werden.



Was genau ändert sich daran dass W.A.R ein tolles Spiel wird, nur weil es jetzt Standart - POs geben wird? Ich hab nirgend in deinem Post hinweise darauf gefunden, dass sie noch irgendwas einschneidedes ändern ^^
Btw. Wenn man praktisch nichts ändert, bzw. Änderungen umsetzt die schon für das erste Addon geplant waren (Heldenklassen) aber dann in letzter Minute doch nicht integriert wurden, dann kann man auch nicht viel Falsch machen.

Wie gesagt, mein Kaufangebot für deine PO + CE gilt nach wie vor, einfach Message an mich.


----------



## Arben (2. August 2008)

100%

/sighn Sorzzara, so sehe ich das auch...


----------



## Maegnar (2. August 2008)

joar muss auch zustimmen, da is so ziemlich das selbe gesagt hab ;-)

Aso und von wegen PO + CE abkaufen, ich würds auch nehmen, hab leider keine mehr bekommen xD


----------



## Neveren (2. August 2008)

/sign : Arben und Sorzzara

Verstehe nicht wieso man deshalb einen Thread aufmachen muss, eigene Meinungen sind immer sehr schwierig zu Diskutieren ohne das sich jemand angegriffen fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace.


----------



## WilliWinzig (2. August 2008)

Wie werden sich wohl die Leute fühlen die nun eine PO-SE bekommen und denen EA dann sagt "ups sorry ihr bekommt leider keinen EXCLUSIVEN Bonus"
Den geben wir nun allen anderen auch. Danke für euer Geld. (Vorschuss/Anzahlung in diesem Falle)

und ja ich wollte die CE weil ich eben EXCLUSIVE Items und "Gesichter" wollte. Die anderen Teile in der CE Box sind für mich wichtig aber eben nicht
Kaufentscheident gewesen.

Amazon hat nun eine CE mehr ......


----------



## Sagardo (2. August 2008)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Wie werden sich wohl die Leute fühlen die nun eine PO-SE bekommen und denen EA dann sagt "ups sorry ihr bekommt leider keinen EXCLUSIVEN Bonus"
> Den geben wir nun allen anderen auch. Danke für euer Geld. (Vorschuss/Anzahlung in diesem Falle)
> 
> und ja ich wollte die CE weil ich eben EXCLUSIVE Items und "Gesichter" wollte. Die anderen Teile in der CE Box sind für mich wichtig aber eben nicht
> ...




Die Welt ist erschüttert....Ich bin auch sauer, dass ich als CE noch mehr Inhalt bekomme als angekündigt war und überlege auch ernsthaft ob ich nicht abbestellen sollte. Das ist ja ungefähr so als wenn ich zu einem Kaffee noch einen Keks bekomme, DAS geht wirklich nicht !!!

[Edit] und es dem Kunden noch rechtzeitig mitzuteilen und Ihm die Möglichkeit geben von seinem Kauf zurückzutreten setzt diesem Kundenservice noch die Krone auf! So geht das nicht weiter ! Wenn wir diesen Weg beschreiten haben wir am Ende noch zufriedene Kunden !!!!  Also bitte macht bitte ALLE sinnlose Threads aufund beschwert euch lauthals, bis am Ende die "Anderen" weniger kriegen als Ich !!


----------



## Arben (2. August 2008)

So wie ich das hier sehe, wird die Community von WAR, zumindestens teilweise, wohl kaum besser als die von WoW. Kaum einer der sich für die Story oder RP interessiert, einige die keine  Ahnung vom Fluff haben, nur "Casuals", die im WoWBash Strom mittreiben und ein neues Game suchen wo sie richtig rocken können.

Und ich hoffe, dass diese Spieler schön auf die Schnauze fallen. Ich brauche in WAR ehrlich gesagt keine  1337pwn0r die alles wegr0xxXxx0rn. Klar ist WAR auf PvP/RvR ausgelegt, allerdings ist das für mich kein Grund, nicht etwas RP oder ein bisschen Fluffinteresse mitzubringen. Leider läuft es zur Zeit darauf hinaus, das auch einige von WoW gefrustet PvPler, die wohl auch in FPS und Tatktikshootern nicht viel reissen, auf den Servern rumtingenl werden. 

Ich möchte hier niemanden beleidigen, nichts verallgemeinern oder bestimmten Personen zu nahe treten, aber wer sich die CE geholt hat um Ingame ne dickere Hose zu haben als andere, der sollte sich ein anderes Game suchen...


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier niemanden beleidigen, nichts verallgemeinern oder bestimmten Personen zu nahe treten, aber wer sich die CE geholt hat um Ingame ne dickere Hose zu haben als andere, der sollte sich ein anderes Game suchen...



Das unterschreibe ich aber sowas von 100%ig *g*


Ich würde mir wegen Leuten mit solchen Einstellungen keine Sorgen machen. Klar werden zu Beginn viele solche Gestalten auf den Servern herumspringen, aber ohne Teamfähigkeit, taktisches Verständnis, und ohne soziale Kompetenz wird niemand in W.A.R weit kommen...dann gehen die ganzen Threads los wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist, und wieviel besser WoW usw. das volle Programm eben.
Wenn dann die ganzen Solor0xx0r das Game in die Ecke geschmissen haben denke ich, dass wir eine echt schöne Community zusammenbringen werden.

Warum sie schreien werden dass W.A.R schlecht ist? Ist doch ganz einfach: Erstens kann man solo nichts reissen was über QuestPvE und Zufällige PvP Begegnungen hinausgeht, zweitens machen die Items höchstens 30% der Charstärke aus, also wird das Konzept "Ich ersetze Spielskill durch dickes erfarmtes Equipment" nicht aufgehen. Ach ja, und man kann nicht einfach den Server wechseln wenn man es sich mal mit der Community verscherzt hat.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2008)

Also ich find das echt gut das die das so regeln.

Ich als Schüler kann auch nicht unbedingt 130&#8364; für ne PO-CE hinblättern ...
und da ich erst spät den entschluss gefasst habe WAR von anfang an zu spielen werde ich wohl das angebot wahrnehmen und früher einsteigen ^^+

Und wer zurück zu  WOW will     GEHT DOCH     weniger WOW vs. WAR volltro...

mfg Terror


----------



## Sagardo (2. August 2008)

> Ich als Schüler kann auch nicht unbedingt 130&#8364; für ne PO-CE hinblättern ...



Habe ich ne andere CE bestellt oder sind das Ebaypreise ? Oo


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. August 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Habe ich ne andere CE bestellt oder sind das Ebaypreise ? Oo



Das sind die Preise der Dealer die über Amazon verkaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> So wie ich das hier sehe, wird die Community von WAR, zumindestens teilweise, wohl kaum besser als die von WoW. Kaum einer der sich für die Story oder RP interessiert, einige die keine  Ahnung vom Fluff haben, nur "Casuals", die im WoWBash Strom mittreiben und ein neues Game suchen wo sie richtig rocken können.
> 
> Und ich hoffe, dass diese Spieler schön auf die Schnauze fallen. Ich brauche in WAR ehrlich gesagt keine  1337pwn0r die alles wegr0xxXxx0rn. Klar ist WAR auf PvP/RvR ausgelegt, allerdings ist das für mich kein Grund, nicht etwas RP oder ein bisschen Fluffinteresse mitzubringen. Leider läuft es zur Zeit darauf hinaus, das auch einige von WoW gefrustet PvPler, die wohl auch in FPS und Tatktikshootern nicht viel reissen, auf den Servern rumtingenl werden.
> 
> Ich möchte hier niemanden beleidigen, nichts verallgemeinern oder bestimmten Personen zu nahe treten, aber wer sich die CE geholt hat um Ingame ne dickere Hose zu haben als andere, der sollte sich ein anderes Game suchen...



Was aber wohl eher daran liegt, dass viele hier Ex-WoW Spieler sind oder noch aktiv WoW Spielen und sich nach etwas neuem sehnen, da sie die Lust an WoW verloren haben.

Allerdings ist es nur hier so schlimm, wohl auch weil gerade hier sehr viele WoW´ler aktiv sind.

Schau mal im War-Welten-Forum vorbei(www.war-welten.de) oder Warhammer Mystics (war.mystics.de) oder Warhammer-Portal (www.warhammer-portal.de)
Da ist der Ton schon ein ganz anderer, es gibt zwar auch ab und an etwas rumgemecker, aber im vergleich zu buffed sind diese Seiten sehr viel friedlicher. Da sich dort auch nur WAR-Fans rumtreiben spiegeln diese Foren auch eher die WAR-community wieder !


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2008)

Jaa ^^
und da ich mich erst spät entschieden habe WAR von anfang an zu spielen sind das halt die preise die ich in betracht ziehe ^^

kurze frage.. wie issn des bei Gamestop... kann man datt ding auch in deutschland bestellen ? oder is nur auf USA beschränkt?
weil ne richtige .de seite mit onlineshop gibbets ja net

Kann ich da einfach bestellen und es mir dann shippen lassen? weil das dauert ja auch nochmal n paar tage

nah ich seh grade   19,99 $ für shipping nach Deutschland.... aber der niedrige Dollarpreis haut des raus  ^^

macht summa sumarum 43 öcken und das geht   fürn normalerweise in D vollpreisspiel ^^

Dollar ftw ;P


----------



## phul1 (2. August 2008)

duffz schrieb:


> Ja, bei WOW gab die ersten Wochen noch nicht einmal Schiffe die zwischen den Kontinenten hin und her gefahren sind. Erinnert sich noch wer an den guten alten Captain Placeholder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das mit unserem geliebten Placeholder war nicht in den ersten Wochen! Das war irgendwann eine Folge eines Patches als Schiffe nich dahin fuhren wo sie hinsollten. Der Patch diente unter anderem dazu das ausnutzen von Schiff Exploits zu unterbinden, schlug fehl, Placeholder kam und irgendwann ging er leider wieder.

Aber sonst richtig angesprochen: Es wurde schon während der Beta über Housing geredet ... Heldenklassen sollten ganz anders aussehen und ich wünscht sie würden es auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Blizzard hat noch so einiges mehr versprochen und vieles davon nicht gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abwarten, sich von sonem Pre-Release Zeug net verwirren lassen und gut. Man wird eh seinen Freimonat haben indem wohl sehr viele sehen werden ob das Game was für sie taugt oder nicht!


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2008)

Vergesst des bitte ganz schnell ^^
hab mal in der Gilde rumgefragt und eine Warnung erhalten.

Die US-Version ist nicht mit den anderen EU clients kompatibel.

d.h. ihr könntet damit nur auf US servern spielen.

Außerdem gilt der PO code auch nur in den USA


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (2. August 2008)

Gibts dann au ne Normale Pre Order für DE ?

Wenn ja, wo ? ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (2. August 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Gibts dann au ne Normale Pre Order für DE ?
> 
> Wenn ja, wo ? ^^



Das kannst du sicherlich im Newsletter nachlesen der Anfang nächste Woche erscheinen soll.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2008)

Jaa meine Warnung ist nur für den Gamestop Artikel beschränkt  ^^

kA obs davon auch EU gibt   ist aber wahrscheinlich  EA eben

dann kostet sie aber bst auch 49 &#8364;   xD


----------



## Jodu (2. August 2008)

hmm also ich weiß das das eigentlich nicht genau in den thread hier gehört aber irgendwer beschwert sich doch tatsächlich wieder drüber, dass das spiel angeblich so unfertig ist...aaaaalso: wenn du das von irgendwem gehört hast der in der beta spielt, würde ich da nicht allzuviel drauf setzen, da man nur wirklich sehr schwammige aussagen treffen kann, ohne die NDA zu verletzen. Wenn du tatsächlich selber in der beta spielen solltest, sollte dir bewusst sein, das die version die im moment auf den betaservern ist,selbst bis kurz vor release bei JEDEM mmo immer 1-2 generationen vor der version ist, an der die entwickler gerade arbeiten. Bei WAR bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie "alt" die version ist aber nur zum vergleich: bei HGL war 2 wochen vor release noch eine version auf den betaservern, die 3 MONATE älter war als die aktuelle...gut flagship hats trotzdem verkackt aber das ist ne andere geschichte.... also hört bitte endlich auf mit dem quatsch...endgültig wird man sowieso erst bei release sagen können, ob und in wiefern das spiel dann spielbar ist...


so far...


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

In dem Thread gehts eigentlich um ganz was anderes Jodu....


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2008)

Naja kennt man doch diese Leute die felsenfest behaupten in der Beta zu sein und das Spiel voll gut kennen.
Andere Variante ist, dass der Bruder des Schwagers des Onkels der Mutter des Sohnes des Opas 4. Grades des Bekannten eines Freundes in der Beta ist und das sagt...

Wer dem glauben schenkt, der glaubt auch, dass die Bild nie lügt bzw wie die Bild sagen würde "die Unwahrheit" sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema :

Klar wirds auch ne PO für EU geben. Das war ja auch ein Marketinggag, dass groß angekündigt wurde, dass WAR sowohl in US als auch EU jederzeit gleich ist. Sprich gleicher Spielstart und gleiche Patches. (In Daoc waren die US Server meistens 1-2 Patches den EU Servern voraus)


----------



## Jodu (3. August 2008)

@sorzzara:

schon klar aber es war in diesem thread und ich kanns einfach nicht mehr hören, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (3. August 2008)

Als ich den Anfang des Threads gelesen hatte war ich erst erstaunt, wieder eine Ankündigung, was kommt jetzt wieder?! Doch nachdem ich alles durchgelesen habe, verstehe ich nicht was an dieser Se-Po so schlimm sein soll. Die CE, so ein hab ich auch, wird sozusagen verbessert, Preis bleibt dennoch gleich, und andere bekommen auch die Chance früher ins Spiel einzugreifen, wir sogar wahrscheinlich noch früher als geplant nd vor den SE-PO.
Also ich finde die Ankünding gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal zu den Karrrieren und Hauptstädten, klar haben sie mist gebaut. Entwicklungszeit falsch einkalkuliert, Publisher Druck nimmt zu, somit muss sowas halt kommen, kann man nicht viel dran änder, aber wenigstens alles wird kostenlos nachgepatcht, das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Rayon (3. August 2008)

Bleibt abzuwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2008)

Eh wo ist jetzt das Problem? Ich habe mir die Pre-Order Box geholt weil ich die CE haben wollte und nicht umgekehrt...
Was kümmert es mich, wenn die anderen auch eine Pre-Order Box haben... ich hab meine CE...
Die PO-Box sah/seh ich als Gimmick und Zugabe... das eigentlich Wichtige ist doch die CE und nicht die PO-Box


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Wenn ich doch nur 130€ hätte... moment hab ich ja... wenn sich da nur nicht immer des Gewissen melden würde ( ich glaub des liegt an meinem Vater ^^ der is Schwabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ... was man mit 130 € alles machen könnte xDD

Naja ich bin wie gesagt Froh drüber ^^ bekomme meinen Frühstart   die CE´s natürlich noch früher aber mir reichts ^^
Und ich zahl nur den ganz normalen Preis  ( 44,99 oder 49,95   iwas um den dreh rum )


----------



## Stancer (3. August 2008)

Erinnert mich irgenwo an meine WoW Zeit, wo ich beleidigt wurde, weil ich das gleiche Item hatte wie die Person die mich beleidigte. HALLO ? Gehts noch ?
Wir sind hier nicht in WoW, wo jeder mit jedem im Konkurrenzkampf um die besten Items ist.

Es ist echt traurig, dass hier denkende Menschen herum rennen, die anderen offenbar gar nichts gönnen aber dann vermutlich noch geil mit den Ingame Items rumposen um zu zeigen wie geil sie doch sind. Überdenkt mal euer Leben oder eure Lebensweise...


----------



## Lilo07 (3. August 2008)

Wizkid schrieb:


> ... Am Ende hat sicherlich wieder EA seine Goldgierigen Finger im Spiel gehabt.



ER hat GOLDgierig gesagt..... LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich weiß auch nicht mehr was ich von WAR halten soll, einfach mal abwarten Leute und schauen was wird.


----------



## Chiroc (3. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgenwo an meine WoW Zeit, wo ich beleidigt wurde, weil ich das gleiche Item hatte wie die Person die mich beleidigte. HALLO ? Gehts noch ?
> Wir sind hier nicht in WoW, wo jeder mit jedem im Konkurrenzkampf um die besten Items ist.
> 
> Es ist echt traurig, dass hier denkende Menschen herum rennen, die anderen offenbar gar nichts gönnen aber dann vermutlich noch geil mit den Ingame Items rumposen um zu zeigen wie geil sie doch sind. Überdenkt mal euer Leben oder eure Lebensweise...



Du solltest mittlerweile wissen, dass die meisten Menschen neiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizkid (3. August 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> liest du auch mal andere beiträge?
> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374 da steht alles
> und hs time bei ce mehr
> wir bekommen eh mehr (schau mal was die CE enthält)
> ...



Und Dein Beitrag wäre auch unnötig gewesen, hättest Du meinen Beitrag komplett gelesen und nicht nur einen Fetzen daraus.

Klar bekommt man immer noch mehr bei der CE, aber mein wesentlicher Kritikpunkt ist, daß EA mal wieder wegen 
Ihrer Geldgier dafür sorgt, daß Mythic ihre Versprechen nicht einhält. Wurde damals für die CE Pre-Order noch
groß der exklusive Headstart und Open Beta Zugang angehimmelt, hat man fast genau das gleiche Programm
bei der Pre-Order für die Standartversion. Die Tatsache allein, daß es jetzt Pre-Order für beide Versionen
gibt, macht das ganze echt lächerlich.
Zur Erinnerung: Die Pre Order zur CE gabs schon vor mehreren Monaten.

So und jetzt kannst Du mal vermuten wie ehrlich EA bleiben wird, was den restlichen Werdegang des Spieles angeht.
Egal was Mythic so plant, wenn EA damit nicht happy ist, wird das geändert oder gekippt.
Liest man sich die ganzen Interviews durch, bekommt man das Bild das die Mythic Jungs ständig in Erklärungsnot kommen,
warum es mal wieder hier und da zu Änderungen kommt.

Ich prognostizier mal, daß es eine ähnliche Entwicklung nimmt wie bei AoC. Es haben zu viele die Pre Order gekauft und nachdem erst
mal die CE-Käufer Vorrecht haben, bleiben plötzlich gar nicht mehr so viele Plätze für die Pre Order SE frei.
Daraufhin fängt das Rumgeheule an und Mythic wird wieder ihrer 10 Punkte rauskramen und juristisch noch mal erklären, daß
nicht jeder verbindlich mit dem Kauf einer Pre-Order auch einen Platz bekommt. Man möge doch mal den Wortlaut interpretieren<hust>
Genau so lief es bei AoC ja auch und man kann versuchen es schönzuschreiben wie man will, aber das Fazit lautet: Die Käufer werden verarscht.

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf das Spiel, weil ich ein regelrechter Warhammer Fan bin und Freunde von mir sind immer noch begeisterte
DaoC-Spieler und versprechen mir, daß das Spiel der Kracher werden wird, wenn man auf PvP bzw. RvR steht. 
Aber mich macht es einfach krank, wenn ich nur noch Nachrichten kriege, wo man Last Minute Änderungen betreibt, Versprechen nicht einhält
oder man das Gefühl kriegt, daß da etwas krampfhaft noch schnell rausgebracht wird, weil man Angst vor dem großen Giganten und dessen kommenden Add On hat.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Nachrichten die du jetzt bekommst sind keine Last Minute - Änderungen...sei froh DASS es dir gesagt wird...die Branchenübliche Verfahrensweise ist es, mit News so spät wie möglich herauszurücken, damit niemand mehr seine Bestellungen annuliert.

Ansonsten bleibt von deiner Aussage:

EA ist böse...Das hatten wir jetzt schon 10³ mal in mindestens 100 Threads, und bis auf das Battlefield II Beispiel von SirDamatore hat niemand, wirklich NIEMAND etwas anderes als Allgemeinplätze gekritzelt um dies zu belegen.

Mythic hat Versprechen gebrochen...nirgends wurde gesagt, dass Käufer der PO CE Exklusiven Zugang zur PO Beta haben. Es hiess lediglich dass Käufer der Pre Order diesen Zugang haben. An diesen Aussagen gabs nichts herumzuinterpretieren, wenn das jemand falsch verstanden hat, ist er selber Schuld.

Wie ehrlich willst dus denn noch bitteschön von EA und Mythic? Um auf deinen Vergleich mit AoC zu kommen, glaubst du, Contentkürzungen wie wir sie hier erleben, wären von Funcom mehrere Monate vor Release angekündigt worden? Ebenso die Sache mit der PO+CE...du hast noch MONATE Zeit um vom Kauf zurückzutreten, wenn du dich hintergangen fühlst...und wie gesagt, mein Angebot gilt nach wie vor.



> ch prognostizier mal, daß es eine ähnliche Entwicklung nimmt wie bei AoC. Es haben zu viele die Pre Order gekauft und nachdem erst
> mal die CE-Käufer Vorrecht haben, bleiben plötzlich gar nicht mehr so viele Plätze für die Pre Order SE frei.
> Daraufhin fängt das Rumgeheule an und Mythic wird wieder ihrer 10 Punkte rauskramen und juristisch noch mal erklären, daß
> nicht jeder verbindlich mit dem Kauf einer Pre-Order auch einen Platz bekommt. Man möge doch mal den Wortlaut interpretieren<hust>
> Genau so lief es bei AoC ja auch und man kann versuchen es schönzuschreiben wie man will, aber das Fazit lautet: Die Käufer werden verarscht.



Bezüglich deiner Aussagen über Pre Order Platzverfügbarkeit muss ich dich fragen, ob du eine Kristallkugel bist...oder woher nimmst du sonst diese Annahmen? Hier schliesst du von einer Firma mit einschlägiger Vorgeschichte in Sachen Kundenverarschung, siehe Anarchy Online (Funcom) auf ein respektables Entwicklerstudio, dass schon lange vor WoW eines der erfolgreichsten MMORPGs aller Zeiten entwickelt hat, welches nach 7 Jahren Laufzeit immer noch eine treue, und zahlreiche Anhängerschaft aufweisen kann. (DAoC von Mythic)



> Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf das Spiel, weil ich ein regelrechter Warhammer Fan bin und Freunde von mir sind immer noch begeisterte
> DaoC-Spieler und versprechen mir, daß das Spiel der Kracher werden wird, wenn man auf PvP bzw. RvR steht.
> Aber mich macht es einfach krank, wenn ich nur noch Nachrichten kriege, wo man Last Minute Änderungen betreibt, Versprechen nicht einhält
> oder man das Gefühl kriegt, daß da etwas krampfhaft noch schnell rausgebracht wird, weil man Angst vor dem großen Giganten und dessen kommenden Add On hat.



Bitte sag mir, was genau an der Aussage dass es eine SE - PO geben wird, dich darauf schliessen lässt, dass man das SPiel schnell noch rausquetschen will? Zu deiner Information, zur Zeit gehen wir von einem Release zwischen dem 18ten und 23ten September aus...was ziemlich exakt in einem Zeitfenster liegt, welches schon seit Monaten, lange vor den Content - Kürzungen angekündigt wurde.

Ich jedenfalls sehe die Ankündigung einer Änderung in der Marketingstartegie nicht als "Last Minute Änderung" am Spielinhalt.

Die Schlussfolgerung geht in etwa in diese Richtung: Wenn etwas vor WotLK rauskommt, dann ist das nciht weil es einfach früher fertig wird, sondern weil man es schnell auf den Markt schmeisst weil ja alle Angst vor Blizzard haben. Und das ist argumentativ gesehen kompletter Unsinn.


----------



## Evereve (3. August 2008)

Sry wenn ich jetzt mal ganz blöd frage, aber ich check das langsam überhaupt nichtmehr. 
ich habe mir auf Amazon eine CE gekauft, aber ohne extra pre order usw. 
D.h. mit dem Ding kann ich dann ganz normal zum offiziellen Release einsteigen, oder? Also nicht früher, aber ich benötige auch keine PO oder? 
Hab schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die CE NUR in Verbindung mit einer PO funzt. Wenn dann kann ich es mir eher anders rum vorstellen?


----------



## Eisenseele (3. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich jetzt mal ganz blöd frage, aber ich check das langsam überhaupt nichtmehr.
> ich habe mir auf Amazon eine CE gekauft, aber ohne extra pre order usw.
> D.h. mit dem Ding kann ich dann ganz normal zum offiziellen Release einsteigen, oder? Also nicht früher, aber ich benötige auch keine PO oder?
> Hab schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die CE NUR in Verbindung mit einer PO funzt. Wenn dann kann ich es mir eher anders rum vorstellen?



nein wenn du die CE hast aber keine PO-box dann kannst du ganz normal am ersten offiziellen Tag spielen, bekommst halt keine headstart, aber ansonsten ist die CE voll lauffähig auch ohne PO.


----------



## Stancer (3. August 2008)

@WizKid ich versteh einfach nicht wo dein Problem liegt.

EA/Mythic hat keinerlei Versprechen gebrochen oder gabs irgendwann mal die Aussage "Wir schwören, dass nur PO-CE Zugang zur Open Beta erhalten und vorzeitigen Start bekommen und wir schwören auch, dass es keine PO für die normale Version geben wird."

Also ich hab nie eine derartige Aussage gehört und deswegen kann Mythic auch kein derartiges Versprechen gebrochen haben.

Und es kommt doch nicht auf ein einzelnes Feature der CE an. Du wiegst hier CE-PO und Normale PO nur anhand der Open Beta gegeneinander ab, so ein schwachsinn... Es kommt doch drauf an was insgesamt mehr wiegt und das ist immernoch bei weitem die CE. Wenn die Figur, Artbook usw. nicht interessieren...naja das ist sicher nicht Mythics Problem sondern deins.
Ich geh doch auch nicht nach Mc Donalds und behaupte ein Bigmac einzeln ist das gleiche wie ein Bicmac Maxi Menü.

Die CE ist nach wie vor ihr Geld wert und durch das extra was noch dazu kommt wird sie sogar noch wertvoller.

Meiner Meinung nach gehst du eindeutig mit der falschen Einstellung an das Spiel ran, nämlich auf Teufel komm raus besser als die anderen zu sein und denen nichts zu gönnen und vergisst dabei völlig, dass etwa 50% dieser Leute deine Mitstreiter im Kampf gegen Ordnung oder Zerstörung sein werden und du ohne diese Leute so mal rein gar nichts machen kannst.


----------



## Evereve (3. August 2008)

Eisenseele schrieb:


> nein wenn du die CE hast aber keine PO-box dann kannst du ganz normal am ersten offiziellen Tag spielen, bekommst halt keine headstart, aber ansonsten ist die CE voll lauffähig auch ohne PO.




Ah, ok. Vielen Dank dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (4. August 2008)

Warum eigentlich "Open-Beta"? Ist das nicht einfach ein Vorabzugang wie es bei Preorderkunden bei MMOGs üblich ist?


----------



## Eisenseele (4. August 2008)

Noriana schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich "Open-Beta"? Ist das nicht einfach ein Vorabzugang wie es bei Preorderkunden bei MMOGs üblich ist?



nein es gibt einen Zugang zu der "Open-Beta" wo auch alle anderen Betatester teilnehmen und es gibt einen zusatzlichen Vorabzugang der vielleicht drei Tage vor dem Realese stattfindet( hier können nur Pre-Order-Kunden Teilnehmen, und keine Beta-Tester). Unterschied ist, alles was du in der Beta erreichst, kann nicht in das fertige Spiel übernommen werden.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Noriana schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich "Open-Beta"? Ist das nicht einfach ein Vorabzugang wie es bei Preorderkunden bei MMOGs üblich ist?




bzw. gibts für solche Fragen einen eigenen Thread... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45846


Bitte um sauberhalten des Forums und der Beiträge, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (4. August 2008)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Klar bekommt man immer noch mehr bei der CE, aber mein wesentlicher Kritikpunkt ist, daß EA mal wieder wegen
> Ihrer Geldgier dafür sorgt, daß Mythic ihre Versprechen nicht einhält. Wurde damals für die CE Pre-Order noch
> groß der exklusive Headstart und Open Beta Zugang angehimmelt, hat man fast genau das gleiche Programm
> bei der Pre-Order für die Standartversion. Die Tatsache allein, daß es jetzt Pre-Order für beide Versionen
> ...



Das es eine SE PO geben wird, ist auch schon unendlich lange bekannt.
Bisher wußte man nur nie, was sie beinhalten wird.

Ok, ich finde es auch etwas sehr bescheiden, daß die SE PO plötzlich auch nahezu den identischen Inhalt besitzt, aber immerhin haben sie das ja ausgeglichen, indem die CE Besitzer dafür weitere Boni erhalten werden sowie einen "umgangreicheren" HS bekommen.

Find ich ok. 
Von daher sehe ich da jetzt wirklich nicht so das Problem.

Und wie Stancer schon sagte, geht es ja eigentlich eher den Besitz der CE.

Wirklich gekniffen sind nur die, die sich nur die CE PO gekauft haben, um umbedingt in die Beta zu kommen.
Denn für die ist alles andere wertlos.
Die wären besser mit der SE PO gefahren...........aber man konnte sich ja ned gedulden.


----------



## Gortek (4. August 2008)

Das lustigste ist ja eigentlich, dass sie von Anfang an gesagt haben, dass es eine PO zur CE UND für die normale Version geben wird......... bin ich wirklich einer der wenigen, der das noch weiss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal, ich freue mich einfach nur auf dieses Spiel und es wird mir niemand diese Freude nehmen können, denn: Die Vorfreude ist neben der Schadenfreude die wohl schönste Freude......oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich auch sehr Schade, dass einige Leute ein Spiel so eng sehen, dass man meinen möchte, sie hätten jeden Bezug zum RL bereits verloren.

Freut euch des Sommers und denkt an den verregneten Herbst, während dem Ihr dann euer WAR spielen dürft......HIMMLISCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Leben und wie lebst du?....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers

Chris


----------



## Ferox21 (4. August 2008)

Also sehe ich das richtig: Es soll noch eine "Welle" an Boxen geben, die einen Zugang zur Opben Beta sichern und in der dem ganzen anderen Zeug mit dabei ist (2 Items, vorgezogener Spielstart)?

Nun ja, interessant ist es schon wie die das noch verkaufen wollen, wo doch das Spiel  angeblich in einem guten Monat erscheinen soll. Komm tdas nochmal über Amazon und Co.? Oder werden das solchen Boxen, die dann auch noch lange nach Release bei Mediam Markt und Co. zu finden sind? Pff, mir kanns egal sein, ich hab die Collectors Edition wegen der anderen Sachen vorbestellt und nicht wegen dem Beta Zugang...

Und nur mal so nebenbei: wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte, dass der Open Beta Zugang nur für so knapp 2 Wochen besteht, dann lohnt es sich eh kaum, extra dafür noch so ein Pack zu kaufen. Etwas Pech und wenig Zeit gerade in dem Fenster und man hat eh nichts mehr davon...


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. August 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Also sehe ich das richtig: Es soll noch eine "Welle" an Boxen geben, die einen Zugang zur Opben Beta sichern und in der dem ganzen anderen Zeug mit dabei ist (2 Items, vorgezogener Spielstart)?
> 
> Nun ja, interessant ist es schon wie die das noch verkaufen wollen, wo doch das Spiel  angeblich in einem guten Monat erscheinen soll. Komm tdas nochmal über Amazon und Co.? Oder werden das solchen Boxen, die dann auch noch lange nach Release bei Mediam Markt und Co. zu finden sind? Pff, mir kanns egal sein, ich hab die Collectors Edition wegen der anderen Sachen vorbestellt und nicht wegen dem Beta Zugang...
> 
> Und nur mal so nebenbei: wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte, dass der Open Beta Zugang nur für so knapp 2 Wochen besteht, dann lohnt es sich eh kaum, extra dafür noch so ein Pack zu kaufen. Etwas Pech und wenig Zeit gerade in dem Fenster und man hat eh nichts mehr davon...



Ist aber Quark da dieses Pack ja nichts extra kostet. Das wurde schon 100 mal erklärt.


----------



## Ferox21 (4. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ist aber Quark da dieses Pack ja nichts extra kostet. Das wurde schon 100 mal erklärt.



Das wies ich wohl und du brauchst es nicht gleich zu kritisieren. Fakt ist aber, dass man das Ding eben nicht umsonst bekommen wird sondern ehen eine Art Vorkasse zum späteren Hauptspiel leistet - in der Regel 10 Euro bzw 9,99, die dann angerechnet werden.


----------



## duffz (4. August 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Also sehe ich das richtig: Es soll noch eine "Welle" an Boxen geben, die einen Zugang zur Opben Beta sichern und in der dem ganzen anderen Zeug mit dabei ist (2 Items, vorgezogener Spielstart)?



Nein, bei der Europäischen SE PreOrder ist kein Zugang zur Open Beta enthalten.
Die anderen beiden Dinge sind enthalten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2008)

duffz schrieb:


> Nein, bei der Europäischen SE PreOrder ist kein Zugang zur Open Beta enthalten.
> Die anderen beiden Dinge sind enthalten.




joo datt is richtig ^^

Denn nur in der US-PO-SE ist ein OB access inbegriffen ^^

Da einem die US-version hier garnichts bringt ist auch die OB für die PO-SE´ler gestrichen ^^


----------

